# New Horn?



## aafable (Dec 7, 2015)

Where can I get a customized horn? I want my horn LOUDER to scare crazy drivers who disrespect a lot of people on the road. By the way, I'm in California. 

Oh yes, do u guys know how much it would probably cost?!


Biotech Stud and Blogger
Http://AuroraAfable.com


----------



## Hookah (Nov 3, 2015)

I bought a Suburban horn at a PicknPull junk yard on half price day for $3 for my Sentra. It is considerably louder than my little Looney Tunes Road Runner horn. I later put two other horns on it to get a unique sound, but think I need to adjust the voltage to unleash the full potential of each horn, as the volume seems to be spread among all three.

I'm not sure which vehicles would be louder than yours though. As for aftermarket, I'm sorry I have no experience with them other than the "super horns" at Autozone. I know lots are available though.


----------



## aafable (Dec 7, 2015)

I appreciate the reply! I just don't know where to start since I have very little knowledge of it. Customized horn sounds are pretty cool. But right now I'm just aiming for something loud, like a train for example? LOL 


Biotech Stud and Blogger
Http://AuroraAfable.com


----------

